# Thought some may like to see Copper crackle hive with stand



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a red white and blue crackle set. I'd like to sell this to someone with an American Flag set up with bee hives all around the bottom.
You can see I forgot to paint the queen excluder on the blue hive black to match the other ones-Oops, but an easy fix.










I always do a final coat with spray Marine grade spar urethane to seal the finish well.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Lauri,
You really do some impressive woodwork.
Very Nice


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

You have too much time on your hands Lauri  but you do really nice work :applause:


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, Not too much time, just make the time to tinker a little.
I did these last winter. My project this winter was mini mating nucs.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Another amazing project by Lauri. Some of my older hive boxes crackle on their own!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome work!!

You should promote your work and get a local community to place decorated hives though out there community. Like Charlotte had rocking chairs, Buffalo had Buffalos and Lakeland Florida did with swans. I bet there are a couple communities that are looking for an identity to promote.

Or maybe get companies to sponsor bee keepers like NASCAR.
Lots of companies could use an image boost.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, interesting idea!
I had thought about contacting my local military base-Joint base Lewis/McChord and seeing if they would let me install these three hives on the base near a flag pole..perhaps helping military families and veterans learn about beekeeping, although I am still new at it myself.
Thanks for the compliments. I just wanted to post some hive finishing options while people are no doubt building new hives for this spring. 
Nothing like building all your equipment, then seeing a way to do it you like better.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

It's pretty obvious that girls live in those boxes!!!!

Even sas a manly man, I have to say that's good work!


----------



## Vermillion (Feb 10, 2012)

Those are lovely, thank you for sharing, Lauri.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope your tenants, the bees, are paying thier upscale rent. Those are almost too nice to keep bees in. Cool Lauri. Creative. Just what a Landscape Artist would have intheir garden You should submit some of these photos to Bee Culture. I bet you could get a cover shot.

Very nice Lauri.


----------

